# Dish logo burned into my TV screen (622)



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

I just noticed that my 56" JVC HD-TV (rear-projection) has the Dish logo burned into it! It's the logo that's on the top left of the screen while viewing "guide". Whenever that part of the screen is light, I can clearly see the word "Dish".  

Is there any way to help it from getting worse?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Does your TV have deguass or auto focus? Those might help for anything already done. Other then that, see if you can move the picture a little. Maybe from within the menu setup on your receiver. 

Really odd to see burn in problems with newer sets, I definitely feel for you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That's a weird spot to have burned in... you must view the guide a lot!

I have noticed in the past year that I have slight burn in of the ESPN logo in the lower right corner of my screen, but at least I understand that came from watching a lot of ESPN.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought rear projection tv's dont have a burn in problem?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

B Newt said:


> I thought rear projection tv's dont have a burn in problem?


Very rare on newer sets, but yes it can happen.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> Does your TV have deguass or auto focus?


Nope, neither.



> Those might help for anything already done. Other then that, see if you can move the picture a little. Maybe from within the menu setup on your receiver.
> 
> Really odd to see burn in problems with newer sets, I definitely feel for you.


I might try PixelProtector to help it.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

B Newt said:


> I thought rear projection tv's dont have a burn in problem?


Unfortunately they do.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

LJR said:


> I just noticed that my 56" JVC HD-TV (rear-projection) has the Dish logo burned into it! It's the logo that's on the top left of the screen while viewing "guide". Whenever that part of the screen is light, I can clearly see the word "Dish".
> 
> Is there any way to help it from getting worse?


Are you blaming the burn-in on the use of the 622?


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

it's DLP rear projection that don't burn.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

Try putting your TV on channel 1. (or any channel that you get "snow" on.) The randomness of the black and white pixels scrambling around on the screen is about the same as those DVD's do. (although the DVD's have a few other things on them.)

Also, does the TV have a PC input? If so, give JScreenfix a try. Go to http://www.jscreenfix.com/basic.php and click on the "Lunch Applet" button. It will then launch full screen fine-pixeled random pattern. Give that a try and that should do the trick.

Hope that helps!

-Scott


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LJR said:


> Unfortunately they do.


Actually, the only RPTV technology that will burn in is CRT. LCoS, DLP and LCD don't burn in long-term. LCD may hold the image for a while, but it will eventually go away.

I highly recommend turning off the TV when not in use.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

harsh said:


> Actually, the only RPTV technology that will burn in is CRT. LCoS, DLP and LCD don't burn in long-term. LCD may hold the image for a while, but it will eventually go away.
> 
> I highly recommend turning off the TV when not in use.


Everything I've ever read about burn-in supports this statement.

... OAN: I still don't see anything 622/722 related in this thread...


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Well if DLP rear projection had burn in I would have it.
I have a Mitsubishi WD52628 and zero image retention issues.

In fact this is the first time I have ever heard of a issue with Rear Projection DLP.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

ssmith10pn said:


> In fact this is the first time I have ever heard of a issue with Rear Projection DLP.


Same here. Doesn't make sense. Burn in should NEVER happen on RP DLP's.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

bruin95 said:


> Same here. Doesn't make sense. Burn in should NEVER happen on RP DLP's.


It doesn't.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Isn't the JVC a DILA, not DLP.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

davring said:


> It doesn't.


Not only doesn't it, but it CAN'T. The technology isn't capable of burn in


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From what I have found, DILA (which is actually a variation of LCOS) is also not capable of burn in. I am not familar enough with the technology to say for certain, but I suspect the OP may have an older CRT rear projection model. Hey.... LJR, what's the model number on your JVC?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

To everyone who thinks burn in can not happen, it can. Any type of TV, except DLP and LCoS, can experience burn in, newer TV's are just much more resistant to this. Most use a technology that moves the pixels every so slightly many times a second. The reason is the use of organic materials.

Here is a read on DLP and LCD tests if your interested.

One other note is that all wide screen TV's can get a type of burn-in if 4:3 video is watched for very long periods of time with black bars.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> Here is a read on DLP and LCD tests if your interested.
> 
> One other note is that all wide screen TV's can get a type of burn-in if 4:3 video is watched for very long periods of time with black bars.


I read the article and did not see where an LCD panel will experience burn in with a static image like old school RPTV's.

Perhaps I missed something.

-Funk


----------



## dthreet (Jun 6, 2006)

LJR said:


> Nope, neither.
> 
> I might try PixelProtector to help it.


I have used this on a plazma tv with screen burn from the 4:3 bars. It helps alot, but does not fix over night.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

dthreet said:


> I have used this on a plazma tv with screen burn from the 4:3 bars. It helps alot, but does not fix over night.


Nice avatar. Did D* hit the century mark by the end of the year?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

bartendress said:


> Nice avatar. Did D* hit the century mark by the end of the year?


Ouch that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

bartendress said:


> Nice avatar. Did D* hit the century mark by the end of the year?


Not according to their ads. They're saying 85 actually had to watch 1 yesterday.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bartendress said:


> Nice avatar. Did D* hit the century mark by the end of the year?


An excellent question for the D* forums ...

:backtotop


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> An excellent question for the D* forums ...
> 
> :backtotop


I couldn't resist... sorry.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

phat78boy said:


> Here is a read on DLP and LCD tests if your interested.


Gee, an article detailing the ills of LCD displays by the sole manufacturer of DLP chips... didn't see that one coming.

Loss of contrast and/or color is not the same thing as burn-in. More like burn-out. Another notable feature of CRTs.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> I read the article and did not see where an LCD panel will experience burn in with a static image like old school RPTV's.
> 
> Perhaps I missed something.
> 
> -Funk


I, too, saw nothing about LCD panels and static image burn-in. The article did mention that the images were displayed to prevent burn-in... so I guess, if you reverse engineer the logic, if they needed to set up an image presentation for this test designed to prevent burn-in... then LCD burn-in must be possible.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I think we need more info from the OP to see if this is expected or non-expected behavior. As other believe, I believe it has a RP CRT not a LCD, LCOS or DLP set since those should not or can't burn in.  

As others asked.... What is the model of your JVC so this can be confirmed and I would definitely suggest giving Pixel Protector a shot.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

For those who have had or worked on Laptops which are several years old, I'm sure you have seen plenty of burn-in. Most the time its not like a CRT in which an image is burned-in. Its usually a color. The reason behind this is LCD/Plasma take much longer for this to occur. Usually the only thing on screen that long is a consistent color. On laptops this can be a background that has been used for years. On 16X9 sets it can be black bars from constantly watching your TV in 4x3. Here is a recently posted article from gizmodo. I can also find several other more "scientific" articles for those in doubt.

If you click on the "HDguru" link in the story posted above, it goes into a lot more detail.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> For those who have had or worked on Laptops which are several years old, I'm sure you have seen plenty of burn-in. Most the time its not like a CRT in which an image is burned-in. Its usually a color. The reason behind this is LCD/Plasma take much longer for this to occur. Usually the only thing on screen that long is a consistent color. On laptops this can be a background that has been used for years. On 16X9 sets it can be black bars from constantly watching your TV in 4x3. Here is a recently posted article from gizmodo. I can also find several other more "scientific" articles for those in doubt.
> 
> If you click on the "HDguru" link in the story posted above, it goes into a lot more detail.


Thanks for the link. That's very helpful. Seems to be a 'burn-in-like' phenomenon... burn-in-ish, if you will (or even if you won't  )... but it's reversible.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> To everyone who thinks burn in can not happen, it can. Any type of TV, except DLP and LCoS, can experience burn in, newer TV's are just much more resistant to this. Most use a technology that moves the pixels every so slightly many times a second. The reason is the use of organic materials.
> 
> Here is a read on DLP and LCD tests if your interested.
> 
> One other note is that all wide screen TV's can get a type of burn-in if 4:3 video is watched for very long periods of time with black bars.


Yeah, that's whats nice about DLP's... you don't have to worry about burn in, especially if you plan to use it for gaming...


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Brightness settings can also affect burn in. Getting the set properly calibrated might prevent this and not using the factory "vivid" or similar settings will also help.


----------



## LJR (Nov 2, 2005)

Richard King said:


> From what I have found, DILA (which is actually a variation of LCOS) is also not capable of burn in. I am not familar enough with the technology to say for certain, but I suspect the OP may have an older CRT rear projection model. Hey.... LJR, what's the model number on your JVC?


Sorry for the long response, busy time of year.

Anyway, it is an older CRT JVC AV-56P575.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

LJR said:


> Anyway, it is an older CRT JVC AV-56P575.


As it was with vidicon tubes in video cameras of old, you can "wash out" something that is burned in by displaying a white image for a few hours. CRT burn-in cannot be reversed.

Fortunately, they don't make many CRT models anymore.

In any event, my initial suggestion always works: turn off the TV when not in use.


----------

